# What thoughts make you happy ?



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I enjoy thinking about playing guitar.

I was told that the lead guitarist at my church will be out for Easter, which means I will be the lead (only) guitarist at church for Easter weekend.

I'm actually pretty psyched.

I also think constantly about all the cool accessories for my guitar that i will buy as time goes by. These thoughts please me.

What are your happy thoughts ?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I think about studying for my degree in fine art, that or art history. I think about art, I think about the things that I can create, I think about the times when I take the pencil / pen / brush in my hands, and it's all mine because i am making it all up.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

My husband will be retiring soon and we will be moving so that makes me quite happy.


----------



## alpinia (Mar 29, 2010)

I become happy whenever I think about my recent trip to Australia. It was a dream come true (a dream that I had had for 20 years), and even though my SA prevented me from doing some things (like interacting with people), I still had an amazing time. I hope I can go back there someday...


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I like thinking about what I'll do this summer. I think I'm easily cheered.


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

Thinking of how I want things to turn out in terms of my future makes me happy.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I like thinking about the sound of the guitar playing  even though I am basically a beginner in it. 

I like thinking about the music I listen to and when I do listen, it felt even better.

I like thinking that beneath all these hardships, I know that there'll be light at the end of the tunnel and God will let me make it through. This thought may seem hopeless sometimes especially on the bad days, but I'll keep believing in it anyway.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I think about the handful of people in my life who have touched me in some way.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Nothing is making me happy right now... but I hope this cup of coffee will.


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells (Mar 17, 2010)

I love remembering funny things that happened on TV or funny snippets me and my friends may have exchanged, but that leads to the problem mentioned here.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Planning Easter morning for my son and imagining his surprise and smiles as he checks out all that is in his Easter basket Sunday morning.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I like the fact that I could have an honest smile every time I see people I know now.


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm working on a book. It's a biography, and while I knew a lot about this person anyway, I'm just starting the real in-depth research. I was kind of at a loss first on how and where to begin. Then one day, out of the blue, I decided to write my outline based on a literal daily account of her life - like a diary that someone else wrote. (Yes, I fully realize that it appears I'm stalking her, but she's been dead for over 130 years.  ) Very soon after this, I was able to buy a normally hard to find and expensive book about her VERY cheap. I started writing my outline and it's been going really well! It'll be a long time before it's anywhere near book form, but I feel as though I'm _doing_ something, even if progress is slow.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

One thought that makes me happy is that maybe someday I will overcome SA
Other than that I like thinking of painting and paintings I am going to do in the future; I also like to think of the muffins I will bake. I am planning to become an expert of muffin baking :boogie
Also about the things, clothes I will buy when I get my miserable salary :|


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd ideally like for Seamus the leprechaun to meet another leprechaun and make wee leprechaun babies. He keeps humping the armchair and we cant afford any more new furniture at this stage. 

Also, I love the thought of spending the rest of my life with the right girl and experiencing loadsa great things together.

(but i need to get rid of seamus first)


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

The thought, that in a few years time, i will have finished all my Exams, and get a well paid job.
Hopefully i will have come over my SA i little until then


----------



## chris76 (Nov 2, 2009)

haha same as you, i enjoy playing guitar, like watching crazy solos an thinking of me doin them lol . awesome u got the chance to play lead. i was recently asked to play in a indie although metal is more my thing. but im still stoked they asked me  but yeah man sooo many accessories to think about getting its so kool. but yeah i get my guitar in 2 days and cant stop thinkin bout it


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

I like thinking that I might actually graduate college in May without any seriously problems. Also in the future having a basset hound named Lola with my boyfriend.


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

I like thinking about music, the sound of the guitar and piano. Its quite peaceful.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

The thought of sinking into a nice warm hug and taking a deep breath of him and then exhaling and feeling safe and warm.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

My kids,my kids,my kids!!! I never loved anyone so much in my life-For me,life has more depth,fun,purpose,and overall excitement because of them. There are many facets of my life I'm very sad about,but on the other side of the scale-I feel like I've won the lottery with every single day they've been on this earth.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't mean to annoy - but I love this song - I sing it to my kids(which embarrasses them),but they also secretly like it. Describes perfectly how I feel about them.

Don't know how I lived without you
Cuz everytime that I get around you
I see the best of me inside your eyes
You make me smile
You make me dance like a fool
Forget how to breath
Shine like gold,buzz like a bee
Just the thought of you can drive me wild
You're better than the best
I'm lucky just to linger in your life
Oh,you make me smile ..- Smile - by-Uncle Kracker


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

My favorite team winning a championship, imagining I had relationships, imagining what it'd be like to be rich. Playing the guitar is also a good escape for me.


----------



## Prescious (Apr 12, 2010)

1. Making money at Home, 
2. Plastic Surgery 
3. and a damn companion to keep my company. It feels like nobody wants to be around me
Anybody feel this way too?

Anyway, These thoughts make me happy


----------



## vanillaheart (Apr 17, 2010)

"You are not a God or Mystical creature, you are a human and all humans make mistakes." - When I try to be perfect


----------



## RobAlister (Apr 4, 2010)

Being financially stable.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

The prospective future.
Pretty girls.
Good music.
Sunshine.
Happy thoughts.


----------



## mia2 (May 2, 2010)

I used to be terrified about going out with my friends but now thinking about the weekend makes me happy


----------



## Anakin the Chosen One (May 4, 2010)

*Spider-Man/Super heroes in general. And the love of my life.*


----------



## scaredtogethelp (May 3, 2010)

BlueJayWay said:


> Thinking about the things that inspire me, like music, fashion or artists/ art.
> I also feel quite happy when I imagine what changes I could make to my appearance and way of behaving around other people. And what I could do in the future (although that can also bring me down too, but, well, it's fun whilst the happy feeling lasts!)


Yeah, I love the moment when you feel so excited and happy..

I often think of things and get so excited and feel great... And then can't get myself to do the work to make it happen... And wish I could be more disciplined and just do it! Cuz i feel I could do so much... and I would enjoy it...

but in the past.. i have drempt up really amazing art... and when i try to make it... it doesn't come out good.. so i am going to school now for graphic design... but i am not patient and worried i will not be able to make beautiful things... i want to so bad.. i know i would feel so great... but it takes so much work... and even if you work a lot.. it must take something else... cause you could spend months on a project and it doesn't turn out well...

i so badly want to be able to make amazing art.... i dream of it.. go through phazes where i practice and produce a lot... but i don't know how to get what i think of to actually turn out that way in reality...

so right now i can't motivate myself to start anything..

i know i need to keep at it to improve.. but i just feel like i'm trying to achieve something that i am not able to... like it won't happen..

and i tell myself to keep trying... but i can't seem to get myself to do anything right now...

maybe i just need to accept to wait till i feel inspired so i get the excitement to really try... but it's been a while and i can't convince myself to do anything... cuz it just doesn't turn out good at all... even the feedback i get is it's cool, but can't be used.. cuz it's not neat enough.. or doesn't look like someone with skill made it.. good ideas, but terrible execution...

does anyone have advice on how to stay motivated to keep failing until you gradually, slowly, hopefully, start improving...

i so badly want to create art... not even for a living, but just to know that i can make something that amazes people.. amazement and beautiful art are such wonderful things to experience and admire... I want to do that in my life...

So much...

any advice... if it is possible it will take time... lots of time... and i need encouragement and support... cuz i haven't been able to find the strength myself... maybe some outside encouragement or wise words will help...

and be really appreciated!

really appreciated!

i hope to get responses.. that would be so great right now... and make my day!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The thought of the clinic assessor crying in the toilet.


----------



## Pure Phobia (Apr 29, 2010)

The thought of falling asleep holding my dreams tight, then never waking up but still knowing that embrace will never break.

The thought of sub-consciously being the powerless creator of this realm of existence.

Thoughts of chocolate-chip cookies are really nice too.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Thoughts about....

1. How awesome it's going to be when I die and get to live forever in heaven.
2. How much God loves me.
3. Vegetarianism and veganism.
4. My favorite books, art, poetry, and movies.
5. The upcoming Hobbit movie.
6. My doggies. :heart


----------

